# Sgt. Darcy Tedford and Pte. Blake Williamson Killed- 14 Oct 2006



## armyvern (14 Oct 2006)

Edited to add update: CBC has just announced that these 2 soldiers are indeed Canadians.   

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061014/soldiers_killed_061014/20061014?hub=TopStories

Reproduced under the fairdealings copyright provisions.....



> Two NATO soldiers killed in Afghanistan attack
> Updated Sat. Oct. 14 2006 1:05 PM ET
> 
> Associated Press
> ...



Again, another sad day for NATO soldiers. My thoughts, prayers and condolances to the family, loved ones and comrades of these latest fallen heroes.

Topic name modified to reflect recent CBC announcement of Canadian nationality.

My condolances once again. We will remember them.


----------



## patrick666 (14 Oct 2006)

May angels lead them in. 

RIP


----------



## dardt (14 Oct 2006)

RIP Troops


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

RIP.  Sadly, again, RIP


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Oct 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for the families, friends and loved ones.  RIP troops.


----------



## Gouki (14 Oct 2006)

CBC just announced that it was two Canadian soldiers, but nothing up on the website just yet.


----------



## ark (14 Oct 2006)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ (14 Oct 2006)

God Speed Troops


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Oct 2006)

It never seems to end.  

RIP Soldiers.


----------



## Pea (14 Oct 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/10/14/afghanistan.html

Two Canadian soldiers were killed in southern Afghanistan on Saturday after militants ambushed them with rocket-propelled grenades and gunfire.

Three soldiers were also wounded in the battle in Kandahar province Saturday afternoon, NATO said in a statement. The soldiers' identities were not released. The deaths of the soldiers brings the number of military fatalities in Afghanistan to 42.

Canada has more than 2,000 troops in the Kandahar area who are working with NATO to fight Taliban forces.

Taliban militants have been stepping up attacks in the country's south in recent months, particularly in Kandahar and Helmand provinces.

On Friday, in Kandahar city, a suicide bomber rammed an explosives-packed van into a NATO military patrol on a busy commercial street, firing deadly shrapnel at nearby storeowners and shoppers. One NATO soldier and eight Afghan civilians were killed.


----------



## Pea (14 Oct 2006)

My heart goes out to the family and friends of the fallen. Another sad day for Canada.   May they both rest in peace, as heroes should.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2006)

My condolances


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2006)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen,
Speedy recovery to those injured.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Oct 2006)

Thanks for what you've given
No one could ask for more.
May you rest with God in heaven
From now through evermore


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Oct 2006)

RIP to our fallen...prayers to the families, friends, loved ones and Regiment of our fallen.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Oct 2006)

RIP Soldiers, lest we forget your sacrifice.


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl (14 Oct 2006)

My husband was wounded in the attacks today. We lost more great soldiers.

RIP to our fallen heroes   

Pro Patria


----------



## pbi (14 Oct 2006)

Here's a wish for solace for the families, strength for the rest of the troops, and peace for the fallen.

RIP


----------



## a78jumper (14 Oct 2006)

Canada's best! RIP troops!

This is starting to drive me wild...having served as a civy there in 03/04 after a 22 year stint in the Army. If I could do someting I WOULD!


----------



## military granny (14 Oct 2006)

RIP Soldiers  

My thoughts and prayers to the families and to the regiments.


----------



## gordsett (14 Oct 2006)

R.I.P. God be with the family and friends of the fallen. Speedy and full recovery wishes to the wounded. Once again Canada's finest pay the ultimate price .


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Oct 2006)

RIP soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2120

News Release
Two Canadian Soldiers Killed in Ambush, Battle with Insurgents
CEFCOM NR–06.030 - October 14, 2006

OTTAWA – At approximately 3:10 pm (Afghanistan time) today, two Canadians soldiers were killed when their unit was ambushed near the new Panjwayi development road. Two other soldiers were wounded. Other Canadian units quickly responded to the attack and became involved in a three-hour battle with insurgents. International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) helicopters were also called in to engage the attackers. 

The names of the fallen soldiers will not be released until the next of kin notification process has been completed and the families agree to release the names.

The dead and wounded soldiers were evacuated to the Kandahar Airfield. The two wounded are stable with non-critical injuries.

The Panjwayi development road, which is being built by the Canadian Provincial Reconstruction Team and other Canadian units, is vital to Afghan development and progress in the area. Insurgents have previously launched attacks and planted mines and Improvised Explosive Devices in the area that have killed and wounded Canadian soldiers and Afghan civilians.

Large numbers of insurgents were pushed out of the Panjwayi region during the successful combat phase of Operation Medusa. The primary focus of Canadian troops is now the reconstruction and development phase of the operation.

Canadian troops in Afghanistan are serving alongside soldiers and civilians from 36 countries under the NATO-led, UN-mandated International Security Assistance Force (ISAF). A key part of Canada’s ‘whole of government’ assistance to Afghanistan is helping establish the security necessary to promote development. 

-30-


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Oct 2006)

RIP soldiers.

Thoughts and prayers to the families, friends and fellow soldiers of the fallen and wounded.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Oct 2006)

Just mounting duty here in the CP, so hence I just woke to more of this sad news. Its just coming up to 0230h here in Baghdad on the 15th.

For those who are 'over there', and those who are going 'over there', stay focused.


Wes


----------



## McMahon (14 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## logos (14 Oct 2006)

Step forward now my warrior
You've born your burdens well
Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets
You've done your time in hell

RIP Brothers


----------



## patrick666 (14 Oct 2006)

When Warriors Weep

Brave young warrior
where have you gone
Into the hills
to mourn your song

The breaking heart
knows no ache
like that of the warrior
when it breaks

The raging waters
know not how deep
the tears of the warrior
when he weeps

From umber hills
the plaintive yell
the heart of the warrior
breaking all to hell

Come now the spirits
to calm from within
the tears of the warrior
for his lost friend

At end of day
the tears have ebbed
the tear-spent warrior
none left to shed

On morning's light
quietly he comes
to bury the hatred
that was done

He carries the dead
within his heart
warriors weep
when loved ones part

His jaw now set
in stern reprove
when warriors weep
the world is moved

~Marge Tindal~© 2000 

Thank you, soldiers. Peace be with you.


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

Rest in Peace brothers...


----------



## wildman0101 (14 Oct 2006)

rip soldiers  
you will not be forgotten  
                                            best regards comrades,,,
                                                               scoty out


----------



## Korus (14 Oct 2006)

It just gets harder and harder when these things happen.

RIP Troops.


----------



## westernarmymember (14 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Oct 2006)

time to reflect on the loss and feel a sense of loss, but it also time to get some pay back 
my heart goes out to the family and friends of these soldiers


----------



## cadettrooper (15 Oct 2006)

RIP 
         You won't be forgotten.............


----------



## 3rd Horseman (15 Oct 2006)

RIP soldiers, thoughts are with the wounded and the families.


----------



## gk404 (15 Oct 2006)

My sincerest apologies to the families. RIP troops.


----------



## karl28 (15 Oct 2006)

Thoughts and prayers to the families of the dead and a speedy recovery for the wounded


----------



## Nagual (15 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## Wookilar (15 Oct 2006)

To the fallen and wounded: We will remember you, always. 

To the families and friends: Your loss will not be forgotten.


----------



## niner domestic (15 Oct 2006)

My family's condolences to the families, loved ones and colleagues of the fallen, our prayers for the fallen's remaining journeys.  Lest We Forget.


----------



## Bigmac (15 Oct 2006)

My condolences to the families.


----------



## missing1 (15 Oct 2006)

RIP comrades


----------



## AmmoTech90 (15 Oct 2006)

RIP troops, condolences to those who have lost family and friends.
Quick recovery to those who are wounded.

D


----------



## Chilly (15 Oct 2006)

Here is the latest from CTV.ca which lists the names and unit.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061015/soldiers_killed_061015/20061015?hub=TopStories

Chilly


----------



## derael (15 Oct 2006)

RIP soilders; you did your country a great service. We will forever be thankful for your sacrifice.


----------



## BernDawg (15 Oct 2006)

Rest in Peace boys,  Rest in Peace...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (15 Oct 2006)

Pte Williamson, Sgt Tedford... 

Prayers and thoughts for these brave men's families, friends, loved ones and to members of their Regimental Family.


----------



## mellish (15 Oct 2006)

Our condolances, peace on earth. RIP

Stay strong Charles.  :warstory:

Mellish


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2006)

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## manhole (15 Oct 2006)

Rest in peace..........our condolences to the families and friends of the fallen and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## couchcommander (15 Oct 2006)

My sincerest condolences, and thanks, to the friends and families of the fallen.


----------



## Zam 041 (15 Oct 2006)

RIP Lads


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## yoman (15 Oct 2006)

Rest in Peace. 

My step brother was friends with one of them.


----------



## xo31@711ret (15 Oct 2006)

RIP Soldiors      

Pro Patria

-gerry


----------



## misteri (15 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## muffin (15 Oct 2006)

Sad news indeed... RIP

My condolences to friends and family.

muffin


----------



## GerryCan (16 Oct 2006)

2 great guys who were both excellent soldiers. I'll sorely miss the both of you.

R.I.P.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2006)

Condolences to the family, friends and regiment.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (16 Oct 2006)

RIP soldiers. You showed our country proud.


----------

